# the best lift lines (to ski)



## MrMagic (Aug 27, 2004)

some people love them, others wont go neer them . in my opp. some of the best trails and fall ines occure under the lift.  what are your favorites. mine are 
 the pipline under the outpost chair pico. a short steep run with big bumps.  the people on the lift are always there to cheer you on !!

redline  and magic, take a rid up this lift and youll see what im talking about 

flying cloud at berkshire east,  a classic  new england bump run, with an even more classic double chair running over head.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2004)

Bear Trap at Mount Snow. Short 'n sweet bump run with rock 'n roll blaring from the lift towers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2004)

Sugarbush:  either Black Diamond under Summit Quad or Ripcord under the Heaven's Gate.

Burke:  Fox's is downright nasty in sections, but nice on the top and bottom thirds.  

Pat's:  Hurricane is nice and steep.  Bumps on the side are good as well.  

Jay:  Flying down the Jet underneath the aptly named Jet Triple.  

Sunday River:  White Heat.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Aug 27, 2004)

The only pne mentioned so far that really stirs the soul is Redline at Magic.  What a fantastic run.  Black Diamond at SB North is a hoot as well, but w/o the character of Redline.  The others are mostly just standard wide, straight bump runs.  

Liftline under the Castlerock is a true classic as is Liftline at Smuggs.  But my favorite, at least in the East, the trail under the summit triple at Orford.  Ledges, drops, boulders - utter insanity.  When I was last there, they had a sign at the top that read: "Open, but not recommended.  Highly dangerous."

They got about 18" that day.  Good times.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2004)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> The only pne mentioned so far that really stirs the soul is Redline at Magic.  What a fantastic run.  Black Diamond at SB North is a hoot as well, but w/o the character of Redline.  The others are mostly just standard wide, straight bump runs.



Yes, I've heard a lot of good things about the Redline, but I have not skied it.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 27, 2004)

"Upper Cascade-Flume Trail" under the old "K-Chair" at Killington, everyone watching you, on a good day, it was as good as getting a piece of....and of course on a bad day just ski Outer Limits.


----------



## teachski (Aug 28, 2004)

uphillklimber said:
			
		

> Often times, we won't ski the lift lines. The kids are starting to think we are targets for their cans, snowballs and lungers. (Now that, I consider a whole lot ruder than smoking on the lift, but that's another discussion...)



Yes, I totally agree.  I am also not the type to "showboat" and I think that a lot that ski under the lift are.  I don't avoid skiing under lifts if it is a trail that I really want to ski, but I surely don't go looking for them.  

I equate most of the skiers under the lift to the stronger intermediates that go to the beginners trails to show off their skiing prowness.  You know, they get comments like, "WOW, look at that great skier".  In my opinion, it's not worth it to ski lift line if the trail is not your favorite and if the area is known to have things flying from the lift that you become target to.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 29, 2004)

I like skiing under the liftlines for these reasons:
1) The older liftlines are thin trails with ungroomed "fall-line" terrain.
2) Most skiers don't like the attention so they avoid the trail, leaving the terrain less disturbed for the rest of us.
3) Less skiers on the trail.
4) Having been active athletics, playing in front of stands full of people, I learned to deal with the crowd noise.
5) Pick up  the glove I dropped.  :wink:


----------



## Big Game (Aug 29, 2004)

I often wondered as I am banging turns down a lift line trail, "does anyone on the lift think I'm a good as I feel?" And then because of the lack of concentration to the task at hand, I wipe out. Then I wonder to myself  "Were any of my buddies on the lift line and more importantly, were they watching me?"

Yep, I guilty of changing my riding style when underneath a lift-line. It's so stupid. Why do I want to  impress people who couldn't care less?  So until I can distance myself from that captive audience, I guess my favorite lift-line would be one over any bunny slope. I bet people say "hey look at that beginner...he's doing moderately well!"


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Aug 30, 2004)

Another vote for Bear Trap at Mt. Snow. Warm spring day, hero snow, good tunes....sweet.


----------



## trailbiscuit (Aug 31, 2004)

Tuckerman Chutes at Jay.  (OK, so it's not quite a lift line, just under the tram...but it's sweet.)

For sheer yahoo and cheering factor...Agony at the River.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not a big bump skier, but there are some great liftline trails that are some of my favorites.

I'm surprised Chute at MRG hasn't come up yet.

Naturally, I vote for Redline.

Lucifer, although very wide, has a few interesting features that keep it interesting.

Sonny's Schuss at The Crotch was a classic: very narrow but no snowmaking, so It was not skiable that often.


----------



## St. Jerry (Sep 1, 2004)

I vote for the trail under the Honey Comb Canyon lift at Solitude.  It's a Utah version of the Castlerock lift/trail at Sugarbush.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 2, 2004)

> I'm surprised Chute at MRG hasn't come up yet.



Doh!! How could I forget that one?!  Small cliffs, double fall lines, narrow, always bumped.  A true classic.  And while we're at it, Gazelle under the double is no slouch either.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Sep 9, 2004)

A lot of my skiing buddies like the lift line under the Needles Eye Quad chair at Killington.   I follow them down it but I don't really like to do that too much since so many people are watching your technique.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2005)

Just skied a new liftline last week. *Liftline* at Berkshire East.. Super fun run that day!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2005)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> I'm surprised Chute at MRG hasn't come up yet.



Narrow, steep, never groomed. A classic.
Liftline at SB gets a vote too.


----------



## skidon (Feb 3, 2005)

Tramline at Cannon


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 3, 2005)

Gondolier at Stowe

Showcase at Gore

Rosi's Run at Copper (CO) is my all-time favorite, though............ :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Feb 3, 2005)

ya tramline at cannon, i have never got to ski it because it hasnt been open when ive gone there(has it ever been open?), but it looks awsome it is probably one of the hardest liftlines around too.  I just which cannon auctually got enough snow to open it.
Gondi line at wildcat was an awsome liftline when the gondola was there, becasue of the 2000 plus vertical of bumps.


----------



## Joshua B (Feb 3, 2005)

I enjoyed Ascutney's Quad Chair liftline a few years ago. It was a nice March day with deep, ungroomed, spring-type snow. There's a lot of variety in each section as you ski the liftline.


----------



## skidon (Feb 3, 2005)

who said it had to be open?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 3, 2005)

> (has it ever been open?)


they opened it for a short period of time two years ago which was it's first year.  it was not open last year to the best of my knowledge and it certainly hasn't been open this year.  even with a few big dumps, i doubt there's enough base for cannon to open it this year.

skidon, was  this you?

props to the gondi line at wildcat as awf170 mentioned, but it was a better trail with the colorful towers still there.


----------



## skidon (Feb 3, 2005)

The pic?  Naw, I drink Bud (when I'm broke) or Guinness (when I'm not).  It's Guinness tonight!!


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 3, 2005)

TeleGrrrl said:
			
		

> Another vote for Bear Trap at Mt. Snow. Warm spring day, hero snow, good tunes....sweet.



i was just thinking the same thing  :beer:


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Feb 3, 2005)

*Lift Lines*

I can't say I love skiing under lifts but one year I did over 500 trips down Whiteface's Mountain Run. Why, I don't have a clue. Lifts distract me but they  are usually right down the fall line and offer some pretty good skiing. I sometimes ski them straight under the lift between the towers. The best snow is often found right there. Otherwise I ski the edge of the trail always looking for the snow. Well here are my favorites:

1. Gunbarrel – Heavenly Valley
2. Chute – Mad River Glen
3. Mountain Run - Whiteface
4. Lower Skyward – Whiteface
5. Outer Limits - Killington


----------



## awf170 (Feb 3, 2005)

ya those towers on gondi line at wildcat were so cool, its stupid they got rid of them.


----------



## JD (Feb 3, 2005)

Waterfall under the Gondi at Stowe, when it's ready...GS the top pitch on the left side, then you have the big "Bottom turn" just above the cliff that is always the deepest snow on the hill, then you have a nice 15-20 ice flow to ski down, and it always closed so it stays nice and fresh.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 3, 2005)

skidon, not the pic but the first to put tracks on tramline....


----------



## djspookman (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: best liftlines*

-Liftline under M1 at Smuggs Steep, steep, steep and FUN!
-Black Diamond and Cliffs at Sugarbush North-steep and bumpy to steep and groomed
-Gazelle and Chute at MRG-especially after a nice fluffy pow dumping!  fills in those moguls and makes them buttery smooth!


----------



## skidon (Feb 4, 2005)

That wasn't me either, although I skied it that year.  Word is that those particular tracks were made by Dan Egan when he "broke in" the Tramline once it was "officially" open.  Word also is that Egan jumped out of the tram to start the run, as a publicity stunt.  My friend Abby wasn't impressed by that.  She said, "My boobs can hit the ground from where he jumped in."  I love this sport!

Oh, yeah, KT-22 at Squaw is pretty fun too.


----------



## powers (Feb 4, 2005)

What you don't see when Dan Egan jumped from the tram is the huge transition they made for him to land on. You would have to land in the tramline trail itself otherwise and hope you don't hit one of those huge boulders.
I got to ski the tramline trail that winter it was open and it was pretty good. Kind of like a terrain park without grooming. Lots of stumps and other grundel bunnies hiding in the snow. Not as challenging as you would think. My pick @ Cannon would be the old lift line and t-bar at Mittersill. The lift line has some sweet double fall line sections and lots of small hits to powder shots. The T-bar is clean and wide except for the old wire that you have to know where it is or it'll take you out. Word is that its still not filled in yet over there.


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2005)

Lookout at Stowe is one of my faves on a POW day.  Under the triple at Stowe is prety nice too, when it fills in.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2005)

i thought the famous jump from the tram by dan egan was many years ago before tramline opened?  though i'll clearify again, the link i posted previously was in reference to the first person to ski the tramline this year, as in last weekend.  a poster on FTO mentioned that it was the talk of the tram that there was a pair of tracks under the tram last weekend.  not when it first opened, and it certainly hasn't opened this year  :lol: 

lift line at mittersill is awesome, but it's gonna take a lot more snow this season.  tbar line is fun, but due to it being straight i find it's one of the less interesting shots over there.


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 5, 2005)

the north face lines at mount snow were no wait at all today.. this type of weather i should give a vote for there


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2005)

Skied a few new lift lines so far this season:

*Morning Star at Sugarbush (North Lynx Triple):*



*
Liftline at Castlerock/Sugarbush:*



This was a pathetic attempt for me... 

*Redline at Magic* was mentioned earlier in this thread. Certainly no joke:




It was roped off that day and I don't think I would have attempted it anyway had it been open. Nasty run!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2005)

few of my favorites
Redline @ Magic
the sb hat trick of the mall, black diamond and liftline
needles liftline at killington
the old shot under the stargazer double chair at bromley. Its gone now and has been widened and replaced but you could almost hit your head on the old double if you werent careful.
hacketts highway, stowe.


----------



## stomachdoc (Mar 9, 2005)

Really enjoyed Fox's Folly at Burke


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2005)

Redline at Magic

Lookout at Stowe

Chute at MRG

in that order


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 11, 2005)

Liftline at Castlerock & Morningstar at the Bush
Chute at MRG
Liftline at Smuggs


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree with TheTrailBoss & RivecOil, Fox's Folly under the Quad at Burke is fun.

Quiet up top, challenging in the middle and a bit of a flair towards the bottom.

Enjoyable.


----------



## Brettski (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm kinda embarrased...try upper lift line at smuggs...don't have to worry about being a show off up there....


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2007)

*Redline!*

I have to now add Redline at Magic to my repertoire:





That pic barely shows how steep that section is. The real nasty stuff is up from that too. Didn't ski the upper drop, but navigated the second two.


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 19, 2007)

Needle's Eye Liftline at Killington can be a lot of fun, as can Conclusion, although I don't know if that'd count as a true liftline.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2007)

i love needles liftline also.  Its true natural terrain complete with stumps and rocks.  not typical killington stuff.

That bottom section of redline is steeper than i remembered it.  Its harder then the upper cliffs in my opinion.


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 19, 2007)

I enjoyed Lift Line under the Madonna I chair at Smuggs on Saturday. Nice double fall line.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 19, 2007)

Liftline and Black Diamond at Sugarbush. Needle's Eye Liftline at Killington...

Icicles at Bousquet : )


----------



## roark (Feb 19, 2007)

2knees said:


> i love needles liftline also. Its true natural terrain complete with stumps and rocks. not typical killington stuff.
> 
> That bottom section of redline is steeper than i remembered it. Its harder then the upper cliffs in my opinion.


Is that your excuse for the 2 falls?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2007)

roark said:


> Is that your excuse for the 2 falls?




no excuses,  just a general lack of talent really.  

actually the second one was more of a flop.  the first one, i dont know what happened other then i was generally in the back seat, out of control and hanging on for dear life.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2007)

i am impressed by the coverage on red line, very nice. i really enjoy red line. steep with terrain features and low chair lifts with an audience, sweet.

last friday i learned that the drops off the top of the bonaventure chair at jay peak are fun. though the lift line opens up on to can am, so it looses major points. if the lift line and can am were completely separated, that would rank rather high on my list.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2007)

Redline is one fun trail and unique for southern VT...it looks and skis like it belongs at MRG instead.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Mall and Liftline at SB, with Morningstar trailing a little behind.  Chute/Liftline combo at MRG.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 20, 2007)

Double Barrel under the summit lift at Gore.  That the whos your momma trail.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2007)

Liftline at Berkshire East looked pretty sweet from the lift.  After reading the Thin Cover thread I regret not trying it.


----------



## Rick Kane (Feb 20, 2007)

dark side and high pines glades at gore and the liftline under the parkway chair at whiteface


----------



## AMAC2233 (Feb 20, 2007)

Big Dipper at Loon, it had some really nice bumps this past weekend. Also, Liftline at Jiminy.


----------



## skier90 (Feb 20, 2007)

#1 Spinmaker at sunapee - Short  with a mataind pitch and all nateral snow.
#2 Risky business at Sunday River- Best view on the Mountain, long mellow run, it never gets borring.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> Double Barrel under the summit lift at Gore.  That the whos your momma trail.



Jim, Brian and I marveled at these runs with Skip when we visited in March. The lift lines under the Top Ridge and High Peaks chairs look awesome too. I just wish the conditions were better that day. The snow on the natural runs were flash frozen the entire day. Gore seems pretty underrated. I need to try to get back there after some decent snowfall to sample the goods this season.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2007)

2knees said:


> needles liftline at killington





millerm277 said:


> Needle's Eye Liftline at Killington can be a lot of fun...





2knees said:


> i love needles liftline also.  Its true natural terrain complete with stumps and rocks.  not typical killington stuff.





Newpylong said:


> Needle's Eye Liftline at Killington...



Indeed! A great trail. I only skied it once on my final day this season and that was before it fully softened, but definitely an intense trail. Lots of drops and obstacles. Agreed; not typical Killington.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 2, 2007)

John Paul at Snowbasin:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Indeed! A great trail. I only skied it once on my final day this season and that was before it fully softened, but definitely an intense trail. Lots of drops and obstacles. Agreed; not typical Killington.




Word.  Great trail.  I managed to hit it on one of the last weekends this season...it was doable...especially on 110's !  :wink: 

Has anyone said Liftline at Jay Peak (under the Bonaventure Quad)?

The Upper Part is downright hairy...


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Word.  Great trail.  I managed to hit it on one of the last weekends this season...it was doable...especially on 110's !  :wink:



I hit it that day before it was really ready. I kind of wish I tried it again later that day, but the Vertigo bumps were just too much fun.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 2, 2007)

That does look nice, at Jay.....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 2, 2007)

Liftline at Jay is pretty crazy at the top if you want to make it that way. It then mellows out to an excellent bump run as the angle decreases near the bottom.
Here is a video of one of my friends eating it hard trying too double of the headwall cliff.




+++Fixed the link+++


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Jim, Brian and I marveled at these runs with Skip when we visited in March. The lift lines under the Top Ridge and High Peaks chairs look awesome too. I just wish the conditions were better that day. The snow on the natural runs were flash frozen the entire day. Gore seems pretty underrated. I need to try to get back there after some decent snowfall to sample the goods this season.



Yeah buddy . . .

I'm definitely in for an AZ gathering at Gore this year . . . just let me know a little bit in advance so I can get off of my real work schedule.

High Pines Glades, Dark Side Glades, Gunbarrel and Showcase are some of the best liftlines in the East.  

Also, they're starting to cut the new trails on Burnt Ridge in August, so they should be available for hike to stuff this winter . . . I predict epicness . .  .


----------



## Mr MRG (Jul 3, 2007)

While I agree that Chute under the fabled Mad River Glen Single Chair is a great liftline run. For my money I prefer Lift Line at Mad River,(love that double fall line)  beginning just below Mid Station. It is the course for the Tripel Crown Unconventioanl terrain Compatition. Chute and Lift Line are an amazingly tough 1-2 punch of a liftline. 

My other favorites at Sugarbush. I love The Mall under the Valley House Double and of course the Castlerock Liftline.

Any discussion of nutty liftlines must also include Taos New Mexico's Al's Run. Bumps, bumps and more bumps. I get tired thinking about it!


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 3, 2007)

How could I miss the Mall... great run.


----------



## Mad Skier (Jul 3, 2007)

Under the tram at Cannon. Its never been open when I've been there. Its got to be one of the steepest inbounds runs anywhere.


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to have to say the Snowdon Poma at Killington.



You oughta see the looks of terror on the lift riders' faces when you come screaming down weaving in between em.


----------

